# Hovers



## lesno1 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 13, 2021)

Very good set.....


----------



## Space Face (Sep 13, 2021)

The first two are bees.  The antennae and eye shape certainly looks like bees and not hovers.

No 2 for me.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 13, 2021)

I think the last shot is the best, regardless of the noise. It's the sharpest of the bunch.


----------

